# Thomas Houston on the infant seed of the righteous



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 26, 2019)

To the infant seed of the righteous too, this early dedication is an eminent advantage. While in unconscious weakness, they are brought within the pale of that society to which the Lord is a wall of fire round about, and the glory in the midst, they are introduced to the fellowship of “the excellent of the earth,” and commended to their prayers. ...

For more, see Thomas Houston on the infant seed of the righteous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------

